# R33 GT-R Gearbox oil change method



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

This question has probably been asked before, however I cannot seem to find a definitive answer.
What is the best method to change the gearbox oil for an R33 GT-R? I have seen a video where the guy is draining the oil by removing the bolt under the gearbox - this bit I can do. However, is the funnel & hose method the only way to refill the gearbox with new oil?
Is there another way to do this?....maybe filling it in through the gearstick hole? (as I have read somewhere else).

Any advice would be much appreciated, as I have been having some difficulty getting into first and reverse gear often and I am thinking of putting Redline Lightweight transmission oil - I would like to attempt this myself.

Thanks


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

i used one of these to fill mine up 

Clarke CGG500 500cc Oil Suction Gun - Machine Mart


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

r32SINGH said:


> i used one of these to fill mine up
> 
> Clarke CGG500 500cc Oil Suction Gun - Machine Mart


Ok thanks. So you fill it up from the underneath? Is there a separate filler plug next to the drain plug?

Sorry, newbie here 

Thanks


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

amervyn123 said:


> Ok thanks. So you fill it up from the underneath? Is there a separate filler plug next to the drain plug?
> 
> Sorry, newbie here
> 
> Thanks


there are two plugs one directly underneath the gearbox that is for draining the oil out and the other one on the side of the gearbox and that is for filling the oil in


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

r32SINGH said:


> there are two plugs one directly underneath the gearbox that is for draining the oil out and the other one on the side of the gearbox and that is for filling the oil in


cool. another stupid question. If the plug is on the side to fill it in, how do you know when to stop? Once the manufacturer's recommended amount has been put in or once the oil starts coming back out the fill plug assuming the fill plug is also the level plug.

Do you use redline heavy or lightweight? I have heard the heavy one can be a bit tough to get into gear on cold mornings. 
Cheers


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You stop filling the gearbox when the level of oil reached the hole, its a failsafe way of ensuring its not over filled.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

R32 Combat said:


> You stop filling the gearbox when the level of oil reached the hole, its a failsafe way of ensuring its not over filled.


Great.

Thank you


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Dont fill it through the gearstick it goes into the transfer box! My mate did it on mine and now my gearbox is ****ed as it has no oil in it!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

D-Ranged said:


> Dont fill it through the gearstick it goes into the transfer box! My mate did it on mine and now my gearbox is ****ed as it has no oil in it!


Goodness. Glad to know that....sorry to hear about your gearbox mate.

Is there another fluid for the transfer box? Should I bother changing this too?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

The transfer uses atf fluid, not gearbox oil.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Make sure the fill plug undoes first before you drop the oil as its a bugger to get to and undo


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Preparing a NISMO Nissan Skyline GT-R for a Track Day : Fluids

Front Differential (F160) - GL5 85-90 1 liter - (1 quart)
Transmission fluid - Don't try and fill it though the gear shifter. Though the gear shifter is the transfer case . GL4 75-90 4.1 liters (4.3 quarts)
Transfercase - Nissan Automatic Fluid Type D 1.8 liters (1.9 quarts)
Rear Differential(R200) - LSD GL5 80-90 1.5 liter(1.5 quarts)

4) To reach the transmission filler, you need to remove the front propshaft. When you take the propshaft out, you give yourself much more room, when you take the (2) 14 mm bolts holding the slave cylinder to the transmission. When you remove the propshaft, NO fluid will leak from the transfer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> You stop filling the gearbox when the level of oil reached the hole, its a failsafe way of ensuring its not over filled.


It's messy, BUT even I can do it !!!!


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

amervyn123 said:


> Do you use redline heavy or lightweight? I have heard the heavy one can be a bit tough to get into gear on cold mornings.
> Cheers


I used redline heavy on mine and yes on a cold morning it can be a little interesting getting into gear but its not the end of the world.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

skid said:


> I used redline heavy on mine and yes on a cold morning it can be a little interesting getting into gear but its not the end of the world.


For my nearly stock car, I ran about 3 quarts of light, and one heavy. If you are making 400+ or have a heavy clutch, then heavy is the way to go. 

Over the years now, its the only thing that helps the transmissions survive. You can still kill them if you try hard enough, or have enough power, but its magic stuff for those that run their transmissions hard.


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

*Gearbox transfer box oil change - UK GTR*

Hi Guys,

I have a UK GT-R - with all the oilcoolers fitted!!!

About to change the gearbox oil - It seems to me there are two holes on the side which can be used to fill up - one hole is up higher than the other.

The reason for asking this - the fittings to the cooler are fitted through these holes and therefore I can not figure it out?

One goes in where the temp and speed sensor is and the other one - the one higher up - has to be the return - goes ind through a steel pipe???

See the Photo attached...

does anybody know which one is the right one- 

Cheers

Per G.

Denmark
Copenhagen


----------

